# variabel.equal("text")   verneinen



## kpj (20. Aug 2009)

hi,
normalerweise fragt man ja mit diesem befehl ab, ob ein string einen bestimmten wert hat.
Kann ich das auch ins gegenteil verkehren, sowie var==1 zu var != 1 wird?
danke im vorraus 
kpj


----------



## 0din (20. Aug 2009)

Negation...

if(String.equals("String")) -> true
if(!String.equals("String)) -> false


----------



## kpj (20. Aug 2009)

thx


----------

